

Cool interactive website for Penguin Books' 80th anniversary - frejakolgg
http://www.littleblackclassics.com

======
yourad_io
I think the highlight here is 80 classic books for 80c each, rather than the
site.

~~~
yourad_io
While the website is somewhat cool looking, I was really hoping for some sort
of list view somewhere. Closest I could find was searching the Kindle store
for "Little Black Classics": [http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?url=search-
alias%3Ddigital-text&f...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?url=search-
alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=Little%20Black%20Classics)

